# Finished this today



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Been doing engine bay for the past 2 weeks now, just re -newing parts, apart from engine covers everything that came off got replaced, or painted. Im rather happy with. Big thanks to my bro for all his hard work and tools 

before









After


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking great Stevie better take your brother out for a few pints tonight  Now leave it alone till after Konckhill :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job whats your brothers number I think I have a job for him


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> looking great Stevie better take your brother out for a few pints tonight  Now leave it alone till after Konckhill :lol:


Dont worry trev I will do. well maybe 1 or 2 things to do :lol:

Thanks yellow tt, ermmm cant have my bro getting all the credit.....no i in team and all that. cant believe how many hours go by when your cleaning.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job whats your brothers number I think I have a job for him


 *DONT* Tell him stevie :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Think i might get the expansion bottle changed makes a big difference


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Think i might get the expansion bottle changed makes a big difference


It really does trev, could not believe the colour difference, they have updated the style of the header tank had a few problems with it.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Think i might get the expansion bottle changed makes a big difference
> ...


seen quite a few with silver caps on the bottle sets it off, you should go for the powder black


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


tyring to find one trev [smiley=book2.gif]

Going to get the strut tops taken off and polished with the black rubber edging, should finish it off.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

These look good as well..........viewtopic.php?f=4&t=112341


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> These look good as well..........viewtopic.php?f=4&t=112341


nice, they would make a good prise for knockhill :lol: does anyone do replacement bolds for the fuel cap surround trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=130507


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Inlet manifold looks nice .... is it painted or powder coated ... how much to have that done if you don't mind me asking.

What's involved in removing it ... looks quite tricking and not for the average joe


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Inlet manifold looks nice .... is it painted or powder coated ... how much to have that done if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> What's involved in removing it ... looks quite tricking and not for the average joe


Thanks mate, manifold was £25 has a wrinkle effect to it, christt send me a good link to a removal guide. once you start tho you start removing more n more. Im customer of the month at Audi lol


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

£25 seems quite reasonable ... is it paint or powder coat.

Wrinkle effect sounds interesting, is that down to choice or was that to save on preping the pitted surface - close up pics would be good. Is it the same finish on the charge pipe

Don't spose you still got the link for the removal have you .. would like to see what is involved before I embark on this journey.

Sorry for all the questions, but you've stirred my interest

Do have to say it looks really nice ... seen some have polished them but I like this 'stealth' look


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

taTTy said:


> £25 seems quite reasonable ... is it paint or powder coat.
> 
> Wrinkle effect sounds interesting, is that down to choice or was that to save on preping the pitted surface - close up pics would be good. Is it the same finish on the charge pipe
> 
> ...


No problem, its powder coat, same finish everywhere bolts, brackets etc was through choice, it depends how much work you want to do mate, I was a mission lol, the manifold looks brighter than it is. Will send u the link mate


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks amazing mate, that has really made the bay look fresh! Im not a fan of the polished intake manifold and wanted to spray mine high temp black or maybe white but i didn't wanna take it off the car. I think a few members have painted their intake manifolds whilst on the car. May give that a try.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

jamal said:


> Looks amazing mate, that has really made the bay look fresh! Im not a fan of the polished intake manifold and wanted to spray mine high temp black or maybe white but i didn't wanna take it off the car. I think a few members have painted their intake manifolds whilst on the car. May give that a try.


cheers mate! by the time u mask everthing up and remove what u need to get at the manifold you would be quicker removing it. Plus giving u a better finish when its in your hand, only my opinion mate but spraying something like that on the car can only be a reciepe for disaster 

Stevie


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Stevie, 
You got that removal link mate
Cheers


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Keep us all posted mate, You know we may have to get our cars seriously clean soon! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I will keep you updated mate.

James


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> Keep us all posted mate, You know we may have to get our cars seriously clean soon! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I will keep you updated mate.
> 
> James


No problem James, looking forward to it  should have the pictures up of the arches in the next few days.

Stevie


----------

